# Two New Outback Models On The Horizon



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I noticed recently on Keystone's web site that the 280RS was being discontinued, and was wondering what would replace it. Well, it looks like Keystone has a couple new models coming out. The 310TB is a toy hauler that resembles the 301BQ with a rear queen bedroom, but with the now standard larger bathroom (I really hate Keystone for not putting the larger bathroom in the 301BQ, lol). The toy hauler space replaces the bunk house in the 301BQ. The 316RL is a rear living model that resembles the 298RE & 277RL, with more emphasis on the kitchen. It even has an island, which seems to be a bit oddly placed. No photos or specs yet as these just showed up on the web site.

http://www.keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=floorplans&coast=&model=310TB

http://www.keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=floorplans&coast=&model=316RL


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Here is a 310TB at a dealer not far from us.

310TB


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow, Holman doesn't even have either model on their lot, or at least not on the web site. Bet they will soon though. Gilligan can get a trailer from Keystone to Holman's before he even spills his second soda in the tow vehicle!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Photos have now been added to Keystone's web site. Unfortunately, they seem to have been taken by am amateur with a new camera, dirty lens and no flash, lol. I'd sure like to figure out how to get that bathroom in my 301BQ.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Insomniak said:


> I'd sure like to figure out how to get that bathroom in my 301BQ.


AMEN BROTHER!!!!!

I love our new 301BQ but man that bathroom is tight!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Photos have now been added to Keystone's web site. Unfortunately, they seem to have been taken by am amateur with a new camera, dirty lens and no flash, lol. I'd sure like to figure out how to get that bathroom in my 301BQ.


You can see how they did this. The bathroom is bumped out (toward pantry)....pantry got smaller and the door to the Master Bedroom got a LOT smaller. You now enter the Master Bedroom at the bottom of the bed vs. coming in lower than the bed. Nice trick to add room to bathroom. Makes the area in the Master Bedroom below the bed a bit more private as well.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

They managed to combine the features from 2 of the Outbacks models we were interested in. We were looking at the 260FL changed our mind to the 280RS and now they combined them into a 310TB.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Photos have now been added to Keystone's web site. Unfortunately, they seem to have been taken by am amateur with a new camera, dirty lens and no flash, lol. I'd sure like to figure out how to get that bathroom in my 301BQ.


You can see how they did this. The bathroom is bumped out (toward pantry)....pantry got smaller and the door to the Master Bedroom got a LOT smaller. You now enter the Master Bedroom at the bottom of the bed vs. coming in lower than the bed. Nice trick to add room to bathroom. Makes the area in the Master Bedroom below the bed a bit more private as well.
[/quote]
Not sure if that's all they did Jim. I think to accommodate the larger shower, they had to make the bathroom a bit longer. The sink and linen cabinet look the same size as ours, but that "garden shower" is probably 30" x 30" or larger? Need someone to measure theirs to be sure. Also looks like the toilet has been shoved over, so part of the wall is pushed out and angled. Anybody out there with the bigger bathroom have a tape measure handy?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Photos have now been added to Keystone's web site. Unfortunately, they seem to have been taken by am amateur with a new camera, dirty lens and no flash, lol. I'd sure like to figure out how to get that bathroom in my 301BQ.


You can see how they did this. The bathroom is bumped out (toward pantry)....pantry got smaller and the door to the Master Bedroom got a LOT smaller. You now enter the Master Bedroom at the bottom of the bed vs. coming in lower than the bed. Nice trick to add room to bathroom. Makes the area in the Master Bedroom below the bed a bit more private as well.
[/quote]
Not sure if that's all they did Jim. I think to accommodate the larger shower, they had to make the bathroom a bit longer. The sink and linen cabinet look the same size as ours, but that "garden shower" is probably 30" x 30" or larger? Need someone to measure theirs to be sure. Also looks like the toilet has been shoved over, so part of the wall is pushed out and angled. Anybody out there with the bigger bathroom have a tape measure handy?
[/quote]

Oh, I completly agree with that. What I can see from the 301BQ on Keystones site is the 2013 301BQ has a narrow pantry (like mine), but the 310TB has a wide pantry. I think this adds just the additional length needed to get the longer bathroom and the awesome shower (plus the bump out from above). You also see this difference between the two slide outs...the space there is much larger then the space on the 301BQ. So...when the stats for the 301TB come out, I'm guessing the overall lengh of the trailer is about 8-12 inches longer.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm thinking that's about right. Garden (or neo-angle) showers are usually the same dimension on both sides, like 30"x30", 32"x32", etc. From the floor plan, it looks like the shower takes up the entire wall space on the refrigerator side, and in our trailers, that's a 36" wall. If the other side of the shower is the same length, then they've added about a foot to the bathroom and the overall trailer length. Pushing out one wall, shaving down the pantry, and moving the doorway to the bedroom in our trailers wouldn't really be that hard. Adding 12" to the frame would be, lol....


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, here's the specs for the 310TB. As expected, it's longer, but it's actually TWO FEET longer than the 301BQ!! These two new models are now among the longest and heaviest Outbacks available.

Shipping Weight 7350 
Carrying Capacity 1650 
Hitch 785 
Length 35'6 
Width 8 
Height 10'11 
Fresh Water 43 
Waste Water 30 
Gray Water 60

And for the 316RL:

Shipping Weight 7580 
Carrying Capacity 1420 
Hitch 860 
Length 35'6 
Width 8' 
Height 10'11 
Fresh Water 43 
Waste Water 30 
Gray Water 30


----------

